# Current water levels.



## Stish85 (Dec 11, 2012)

I am heading out for the annual duck hunting trip in a couple weeks. We normally field hunt and will occasionally hunt midday on transition sloughs to finish out limits if things are slow or we just want to head back out for another hunt. My question is how many of these transition sloughs are dried up in the Fredonia area? Are the birds even using them or are they just going back to the main roost? Just trying to figure out if it even pays to bring the floaters out this year.

Any help would be great. Feel free to send me a pm if you don't want to post in the thread.

Thanks


----------



## nodakgreen (Aug 20, 2013)

"or we just want to head back out for another hunt"

This phrase is making seem like you limit out in the morning and go out in the afternoon and shoot more FYI... Anyway it's very very dry out there a lot of small shallow sloughs are dried up but anything that's normally waist deep still is still wet.


----------



## stumpdaddy (Jan 28, 2008)

I was out in the Oakes area south and west and I will say that I've NEVER seen it that dry. The stock dams are dried up and ranchers are carrying water in trucks to fill up drinking wells for cattle. If someone lit a match it would burn up within minutes.


----------

